
Google loses robotics chief to Toyota's $1B research lab - fforflo
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3019498/google-loses-robotics-chief-to-toyotas-1b-research-lab.html
======
brudgers
I'm not sure I agree that this is a loss for Google. One of the fastest ways
for Toyota to move forward in AI would be to adopt one of the existing AI
stacks rather than carry out greenfield research. The Google...or is this
Alphabet...technology seems like a good candidate given Kuffner's background.

